# 2021 Scalpel Hi-Mod 100mm vs 2021 Scalpel SE 120mm



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey all,

Has anyone got any comments regarding these two bikes when in comparison?

I have a hi-mod with a lefty echo 100mm and would also like something a little more comfortable... thinking of getting a 120mm shock and fork (Fox 34 120mm) to swap out on the bike, along with some burlier tyres etc.

Can anyone comment on the actually different between the two... is it noticeable/worth it?

Will obviously change the geo of the bike and create a down country bike out of the one frame.

Look forward to your input!!


----------

